# Goat Fencing Rack



## hvac36

Tractor Supply 54$ for a 16'x48" peice made 2 7'x48 peices. Or 1 Rack.
Yes the wooden blocks are coming off as Im making medal brackets for it..
Thanks for the idea guys...


----------



## roadwarriorsvt

I take it you don't have small kids?


----------



## Runningwolf

WOW that looks great, just like the one I bought, The only thing different is it also sat on two of those blocks that rested right on the floor keeping the wire off the floor a bit. I just painted my blocks the color of the wall to blend in. For the price and quantity of bottles you can't beat it. How many bottles can you put in your's. Once again great job.


----------



## joeswine

*Niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

VERY COOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## robie

Very nice! Holds a lot of bottles, too.

It looks as though the Burgundian bottles will slope down nicely. What if you separate the two sheets a little more, so the Bordeaux bottles will tend to slope down a little more? Not being critical, just a suggestion.


----------



## winemaker_3352

Looks great!!!

I always like to look at ideas and tinkering to make things - always great ideas!!

Like robie said - spread the front sheet out a bit more - so the neck rests on the wire - it will allow the bottles to slant down at an angle keeping the cork moist..


----------



## hvac36

Thanks guys for all the comments.
No little kids any more well grandkids but they do not go down here.  
The new brackets will be a little longer allowing the bottles to rest on the necks plus hold them in when the door closes...
Will place on a block of wood to raise it thanks..
Total count is 254 !!! Now time to fill it...


----------



## btom2004

Nice I'll have to make one.


----------



## hvac36

dont forget the bolt cutters to cut it.


----------



## Runningwolf

Hey Jim when I mention the blocks on the bottom cut them just like your side blocks with the grooves for the wire to fit into.


----------



## hvac36

All ready made them up, side brackets are being painted will post image tomorrow night. They are 10" long metal with 2 slots in them from wall 3-3/4" and 9" this allows bottles to rest on necks and are about 1/2' away from wall.


----------



## dangerdave

I'm making one! That's awesome!


----------



## hvac36

Ok guys here it is holding wine... Looks like I need to bottle more wine...


----------



## GreginND

Wow! It looks really nice. I think I am going to do this on a all in my winery tasting room. You could use bottles with different colors and different foils to make patterns. Oh, the possibilities. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## hvac36

Greg no problem.. My wife was saying that earlier about making different patterns... Real easy to do. I used metal brakets instead of the wood but what ever works for you. 252 bottle 4'x7' for 50 bucks....


----------



## Runningwolf

Jim you did a great job!

Greg, The racks really are awesome. I also use capsules and wax for quick identification and inventory at a glance.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

The finished product looks real nice!


----------



## roadwarriorsvt

hvac36 said:


> 252 bottle 4'x7' for 50 bucks....


 
Can't argue with that math!!!


----------



## Kampo

that is awesome...definatly going to remember this when I build a wine rack when I move


----------



## BobF

Very nice, Jim. I mean *really* nice.

Let's hope SWMBO doesn't decide the wall is the wrong color around the time it gets full


----------



## hvac36

Thanks guys.. Well if ever need to paint behind it guess I will just have a BIG Party and you are all invited!!!!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

In the words of Fee Waybill: "She's a beauty!"

Very nice work.


----------



## winemom

This looks like a good solution. I think I found the fencing you used on Tractor Supply's web site - it seems to come in 16' by 4' panels. Those are flat panels, right, and not rolls of fencing (which probably would never look as nice)? 

I'm thinking of how to get them home, maybe cutting into two 8' by 4' sections which will fit in the minivan


----------



## Runningwolf

Yes that is the correct panel at Tractor Supply. I also took a small pair of bolt cutters with me to cut it in half.


----------



## ibglowin

I don't know how I missed this one! Totally insanely awesome idea. I see there is a TS store just East of ABQ as well!


----------



## hvac36

ibglowin said:


> I don't know how I missed this one! Totally insanely awesome idea. I see there is a TS store just East of ABQ as well!


 
Only downside is that you fill it really fast... lol


----------



## DaveL

I've borrowed your idea, but used concrete wwf reinforcing I already owned. But if you had to buy it a 5 x 10 sheet costs around $12
I wrpapped mine with rough cut oak. I'll posts some pics this weekend


----------

